# Gay Tail question



## Junior21 (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a well bred GS from imports. The male is 7 weeks old and the tail seems like its often up when moving around. Just seems like it isn't straight down very often. My question is this anything to worry about will it go down with more age or am I worrying about nothing?thanks for any insight...


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Has he a long tail in proportion to his body? Cutting the hair off the tip of his tail to 'shorten' the tail length, should fix it.


----------



## Junior21 (Dec 23, 2016)

No I wouldn't say it is, I noticed that when he's eating it down, just wondered if it its more of an age thing?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my pup is 15 months old and has the "gay tail" When she is happy and excited it curves up high. Very different than my male with the typical tail that seldom is carried higher than his top line, unless he is very excited. But then again, she has a bouncy energy and it may be more of a sign of her attitude than anything else. When she is calm it is carried in a low sweeping curve like a typical shepherd.

As far as I know it is only a problem is you are going to compete in the show ring.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Junior21 said:


> I have a well bred GS from imports. The male is 7 weeks old and the tail seems like its often up when moving around. Just seems like it isn't straight down very often. My question is this anything to worry about will it go down with more age or am I worrying about nothing?thanks for any insight...


Still young. My dogs tail was up like a cats for a while, but grew into it.


----------



## Junior21 (Dec 23, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> Still young. My dogs tail was up like a cats for a while, but grew into it.


 At what age did he grow into it?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a lot of young pups carry their tail high. If the dog truly has a gay tail, there is nothing you can do unless you want to get drastic and break bones or cut ligaments. Puppies usually grow out of it by the time they are a year old.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> Has he a long tail in proportion to his body? Cutting the hair off the tip of his tail to 'shorten' the tail length, should fix it.


no . please do not do this.

and don't weight it down with a bag of pennies.

provide a picture . 

puppies tails are expressive .


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Dunkirk said:


> Has he a long tail in proportion to his body? Cutting the hair off the tip of his tail to 'shorten' the tail length, should fix it.



Cutting the hair off the end of the tail won't fix a thing except make his tail look funny. Puppies tails do all kinds of things and being up high is usually just a sign of excitement. Don't worry about where his tail is, just enjoy your puppy. Have any pictures of your puppy to share with us?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey I have never heard this term but always thought my boy had a different tail. He can and does have the normal swoop down by his back legs but if he is excited to happy he carries it high and it has considerably more curl than my other dog. is that a gay tail? I will have to try and get pics of it


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Asher's tail has more curl than it's supposed to I think, especially when he is feeling exuberant. It's nothing to worry about unless you are planning to show your dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/678538-tail-question.html


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I knew a very high energy WGSL female, who a t 10 months suddenly had a gay tail! It curled up and over her back every time she was not still. ended her show career, but great agility dog!


----------

